# THANKS TO ALLAH ALMIGHTY.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:

i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy

medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

anas90 said:


> submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:
> 
> i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy
> 
> medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


Congratz#happy


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrtz bro #happy


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

Islamic International Medical College, RWP.#happy


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:
> 
> i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy
> 
> medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


Anas bro, Congratulations


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Allama Iqbal. Lahore!


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:
> 
> i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy
> 
> medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


hey congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

anas90 said:


> submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:
> 
> i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy
> 
> medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


this has become a felicitations thread#laugh 
i joined smdc#happy


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratz  Sindh Medical College, Karachi


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congragulations!!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ThankU very much ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> this has become a felicitations thread#laugh
> i joined smdc#happy



you are saying the right way DAZZLED. #yes


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fatimah Jinnah medical College Lahore


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> submitted fees in Central Park medical college for MBBS.:happy:
> 
> i'm glad & have no more words to say!#happy
> 
> medstudentz frndz! please share> where you took admission?#confused


congratx brathar !!! :happy: :happy: :happy: my best wishes for u :happy: :happy: ,,, i got into SMDC #yes


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Justina12 said:


> Fatimah Jinnah medical College Lahore


Me too! *high-fives* #laugh 

and Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Junai_Dahma said:


> Me too! *high-fives* #laugh
> 
> and Congratulations, everyone!


so u r a girl #eek


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> so u r a girl #eek


Yup...#yes 

what made you think otherwise?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Junai_Dahma said:


> Yup...#yes
> 
> what made you think otherwise?


ur nick #eek


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> ur nick #eek


you mean the name "Junai Dahma" ? first name Junai and second name Dahma....
you probably read it as Junaid?#laugh 
Its an anagram of my real name! #rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> congratx brathar !!! :happy: :happy: :happy: my best wishes for u :happy: :happy: ,,, i got into SMDC #yes


JazakALLAH o khieyran kaseera brother!#happy

my same wishes are for u. :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats Anas.....arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> JazakALLAH o khieyran kaseera brother!#happy
> 
> my same wishes are for u. :happy::happy::happy:


@anas u said dat admissions were over in cpmc den hw did u got admission?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> JazakALLAH o khieyran kaseera brother!#happy
> 
> my same wishes are for u. :happy::happy::happy:


congratz very very much anas!
M at frontier...


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Emaan said:


> @anas u said dat admissions were over in cpmc den hw did u got admission?


where u get in emaan?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> Islamic International Medical College, RWP.#happy


for MBBS? i dont like their MBBS so i requested BDS!#laugh#laugh


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> where u get in emaan?


fmh says my name mite cum in 2nd merit list but my admission isnt cnfirm yet o m w8in 4 deir call....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> @anas u said dat admissions were over in cpmc den hw did u got admission?


my interview went there extremely good...

cpmc ppl entertained me at the last moment, they had already said that we will give you local seat in place of foreign seat, if foreign will be lying vacant.#yes

& Alhumdulila i got on local 1.#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> @anas u said dat admissions were over in cpmc den hw did u got admission?


my interview went there extremely good...

cpmc ppl entertained me at the last moment, they had already said that we will give you local seat in place of foreign seat, if foreign will be lying vacant.#yes

i shared this info on forum, with my frnd lite_lord!
& Alhumdulila i got on local 1.#happy


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> my interview went there extremely good...
> 
> cpmc ppl entertained me at the last moment, they had already said that we will give you local seat in place of foreign seat, if foreign will be lying vacant.#yes
> 
> ...


gr8888 congrats once again:happy: :happy:


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> my interview went there extremely good...
> 
> cpmc ppl entertained me at the last moment, they had already said that we will give you local seat in place of foreign seat, if foreign will be lying vacant.#yes
> 
> ...


good,very lucky...#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> gr8888 congrats once again:happy: :happy:


Jazakillah. #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> good,very lucky...#happy


yup Alhumdulila.#yes 

but i'll keep trying for FMH MBBS InshaALLAH!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> yup Alhumdulila.#yes
> 
> but i'll keep trying for FMH MBBS InshaALLAH!



I THINK IT WILL BE HELL HARD...#eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I THINK IT WILL BE HELL HARD...#eek


i know yr.........#yes


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations everyone! I made it to Shifa College of Medicine


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Emaan said:


> fmh says my name mite cum in 2nd merit list but my admission isnt cnfirm yet o m w8in 4 deir call....


 for mbbs for bds?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

congrats#happy

i got into fmh


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> for mbbs for bds?


I 4got 2 mention in this thread, guys I already have my admission secured at FMH 4 bds, only God knows hw much I am thankful 2 him 4 getting admission over there....#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

mari2095 said:


> congrats#happy
> 
> i got into fmh


congrats, 4 bds or mbbs?


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

Emaan said:


> congrats, 4 bds or mbbs?


*thx #happy i got into mbbs#happy*


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

ezra said:


> for MBBS? i dont like their MBBS so i requested BDS!#laugh#laugh


why dont you like iimc's mbbs


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

sbukhari13 said:


> why dont you like iimc's mbbs


The building looks like a warehouse #laugh#laugh#laugh and i dont feel like going there! dont know why!#dull#dull#dull


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> The building looks like a warehouse #laugh#laugh#laugh and i dont feel like going there! dont know why!#dull#dull#dull


so finally where you are going yr??#happy


----------

